# Blu-Ray Quality



## BillyBob427 (Dec 15, 2011)

I have an Epson 8350 porjector and an 100" elite screen. I was curious if it made a difference what bluray player I am using for video/sound quality. I am running my current setup through an Onkyo TX-NR818 which supposidly has superb upscaling and picture quality. I have the choice of using my PS3 or Panasonic DMP85. I prefer the DMP85 because it works well with my Harmony one remote. Didn't know if these was a different player that would increase picture/sound quality that would be worth it or not. Just curious. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

BillyBob427 said:


> I have an Epson 8350 porjector and an 100" elite screen. I was curious if it made a difference what bluray player I am using for video/sound quality. I am running my current setup through an Onkyo TX-NR818 which supposidly has superb upscaling and picture quality. I have the choice of using my PS3 or Panasonic DMP85. I prefer the DMP85 because it works well with my Harmony one remote. Didn't know if these was a different player that would increase picture/sound quality that would be worth it or not. Just curious. Thanks in advance.


You should be good using either mate - as you said, the video upscaling chip in the 818 is the best available right now.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

No there shouldn't be any difference in quality. As long as you have everything setup to decode directly without added processing.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I had a Samsung blu-ray player and switched to a Panasonic DMP77..It was obvious from the beginning that the Panasonic showed a definite improvement in visual quality..


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

JBrax said:


> No there shouldn't be any difference in quality. As long as you have everything setup to decode directly without added processing.


I agree that on playback of blu rays there shouldn't be visible difference. What more expensive players, like Oppo, offer is better upscaling of standard definition. But, there is only so much that can be done with SD anyway.


----------

